# question on rims



## newbee (Aug 17, 2008)

so i bought this 1937 shelby from "J.E." on here and he said it was completely correct and complete but when it got here i found out that it has two different tires, two different rims, a 1940's morrow hub, schwinn pedals, wrong fender screws (the few that he choose to provide). He also and didnt think it was necessary to tell me about the severe frame damage (see pic provided, any suggestions to fix this?) im kinda frustrated. i wanted to do a complete and accurate resto on it but now i have a frame that i dont think can be fixed without spending a fortune and surgery on it.

anyways i need some help with the rims. i posted the two different rims he had on the shelby and another rim i have. does anyone know which one of the rims provided are correct for a 1937 shelby? are they all even prewar?
thanks, guys


----------



## newbee (Aug 17, 2008)

if you can't tell from the picture, the tube is squared off like someone clamped a vice on it


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 18, 2008)

At the risk of sounding flippant - it's a 71 year old bike; lots of things have happened to it during it's life.  Hell, my mom's 75 and she's not running original knees - and is missing quite a few of her original parts!

I just bought a 53 year old bike with one orig rim and one nastily painted rim - turned out to be house paint (!?) over rust.  I've buzzed off the rust and will relace the rim this evening. 

As for your rims - the first pic rim with better paint looks to be a postwar Huffy rim to me.


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 18, 2008)

The sanded red rim looks like the basic drop center that you should be using. The chrome one is the odd man- finding a mate might be difficult. Chrome drop centers would be best. Triple drop in chrome would be awesome but pricey. That frame is a good question. Maybe body filler? Actually that frame damage will probably bother you more than anyone else. If anything, paint that frame like you want it, and make your mistakes on that one. When another clean frame comes along, make that one your masterpiece.


----------



## newbee (Aug 18, 2008)

i am well aware of that, he just told me that it was ALL complete, ALL correct parts. he should have told me of any frame damage.



chuckspeed said:


> At the risk of sounding flippant - it's a 71 year old bike; lots of things have happened to it during it's life.  Hell, my mom's 75 and she's not running original knees - and is missing quite a few of her original parts!
> 
> I just bought a 53 year old bike with one orig rim and one nastily painted rim - turned out to be house paint (!?) over rust.  I've buzzed off the rust and will relace the rim this evening.
> 
> As for your rims - the first pic rim with better paint looks to be a postwar Huffy rim to me.


----------



## newbee (Aug 18, 2008)

i thought the rusty chrome on in my picture was a triple drop... whats a triple drop look like?



AntonyR said:


> The sanded red rim looks like the basic drop center that you should be using. The chrome one is the odd man- finding a mate might be difficult. Chrome drop centers would be best. Triple drop in chrome would be awesome but pricey. That frame is a good question. Maybe body filler? Actually that frame damage will probably bother you more than anyone else. If anything, paint that frame like you want it, and make your mistakes on that one. When another clean frame comes along, make that one your masterpiece.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 19, 2008)

They've got a deeper drop than those- and they often have a bit of shaping on the side like a ridge or a low slot/ring (depending on how you're looking at it) on the sides. That makes it look as if it has several "drops" on top of one another, hence the name.

That painted rim you have is quite nice; I'd use that one.


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a link to an auction for some triple drop rims. If you look at the rim cross section there are two distinct stepped flanges (for lack of a better term).
http://cgi.ebay.com/Prewar-Monark-S...Item?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting

As far as what is correct for your bike, I have three shelby built bikes that have the same style frameset as the one you bought from JE. Two of them are badged Goodyear Wings, and one has a Shelby Flyer bage. All three bikes have chrome drop center rims similar in style to the red painted rim. I believe that two of the three bikes have the wheels that they left the factory with.  Memory lane sells a pretty decent chrome drop center for $25 a pop. I also may have a chrome drop center that matches the one that you have.


----------



## newbee (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for the help. i might be interested in your drop center. can you post a picture?


----------



## Parker (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if you'd want to bother, but lead filler should work very well on shaping the squared out tube. That's where you remove all the paint near the damage and rough it up a little. Then apply tinning acid and cook it, then start doing the lead filling. It's a lot more difficult than Bondo, but the quality would be much better if done right. I'm sure there's a better set of instructions on how to do it on the web maybe even an instructional video.


----------



## newbee (Aug 19, 2008)

cool. i havent heard of that, ill give it a try and let you know. thanks for the help


----------

